# How large does a garage really needs to be?



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

What if you live in a city, don't have too much space but still like your car to be parked in your own garage?
Look at this movie to see how big a garage really needs to be according to this sympathetic Belgium guy: Eugene's garage
(It's in Dutch, but with English subtitles!)

Have a good laugh!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I think his name is "Schveen" too!! Hah LOL wifes name is Olga!! Regal


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Belgians are interesting people, and their Dutch neighbors are too. Being part Dutch, I have always liked to look at things from a Dutch point of view. Two cases in point- 

A Dutch friend that built houses in the US made his money making the typical USA type large houses. But when he came to his, he built it small and efficient. Now costs were not spared during construction, but it is built like a ship (both in quality and construction style), pocket doors, stainless hardware, solid wood everywhere, working shutters, etc. 

Part two was a Dutch friend (still in Holland) that lamented having to buy a larger car for his growing family. Nope, not a van or SUV like the typical American, but he moved from a VW Polo to a Golf! 

Me? Eugene has more garage than I do (mine is now framed, subfloor, foundation and part of house), and a Honda Fit (Jazz) that suits me fine, and I can cary my folding bike in it too.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*Impressed!*

I think the Honda would do me nicely. Could stack train boxes in the back quite handily. I had one of the tiny CIVIC cars in the early 80's, and the hatchback was so practical.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Dad has a large truck. With the mirrors extended, he clears the door of his garage with about an inch and a half to spare to either side - but once in the garage, there is (usually) plenty of room...at least enough to where you can open the doors up anyhow... 

Also makes me feel a bit better about that Bachmann 'G' scale 'Fire Station' I picked up. It were too small on the inside to hold even a 1/32nd size slot car.I couldn't even fit a 1/24th car in through the door portal (midget fire trucks?) Decided to make it a bit bigger, turn it into one of these hole in the wall garage thingies...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Seen garages like that in NYC and San Francisco, tho they wernt that crazy narrow, he needs a Smart Car


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

this big? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M--yraATsoQ

What? Did you think that the Governor of Dubai only rode camels?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 01 Feb 2010 05:56 PM 
*Impressed!*

I think the Honda would do me nicely. Could stack train boxes in the back quite handily. I had one of the tiny CIVIC cars in the early 80's, and the hatchback was so practical. 


The nice thing about the Fit (like our trusty 1996 Honda RA1 Ody) is the seats fold into the floor. Both cars are great stuff haulers.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

How many monster SUVs you got? 

-Brian


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

When we lived in Belgium, our garage was a little bigger than that. But is was a 2 car.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

That _was_ entertaining. On the serious side though. When are we, in this country, going to learn that bigger is not always better. We have been super sizing ourselves out of existence. Houses, for one, are difficult to find in the moderate to small size,* new* that is. Everything built today is well over 3000 square feet, which is already a good sized home. And the price tags are, even in this recession, through the roof. Pardon the pun. My wife and I were fortunate, back in 1974, to find a fixer upper, that we still live in, on an acre of ground for less than $30,000.00. A really big house, back then was in the fifty thousand dollar range. That really big house doesn't come close to what is being built today.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 01 Feb 2010 10:43 PM 
How many monster SUVs you got? 

-Brian None, the biggest car is the RA1. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honda_....931998.29

If anything happend to it, there is not a car sold in the US to replace it unfortunately, except maybe the Mazda 5 or Kia Rondo, but both are smaller with bigger motors?

Recently I almost bought a grey market Citroen CX 2400 wagon, but it lacked the rear jump seats so I passed, probably a good thing, my wife hated driving our last Citroen.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Weeell with a garage that small ya would not be jumping into the vehicle and backing out to run down (3 blocks) to pick up 'milk and bread', like our neighbours do !! 

doug c


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

"Seen garages like that in NYC and San Francisco" 

I lived on Buchanan St, right off Union, back in 1971. Four apartments, two garages, each held two cars - one in front of the other! My Opel GT fit just fine, but what a pain it was organizing parking with the people downstairs. 

jack


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well bigger is better so I'd do big. Later RJD


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

There is no such thing as a garage that is to big. I can always fill it with more junk.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Scientifically, after analyzing with differential calculus, all the dimensions I came out with were "infinity".... so Steve's statement has been proven mathematically! 

ha ha, I agree, impossible to have one too large. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Doug C on 06 Feb 2010 04:36 PM 
Weeell with a garage that small ya would not be jumping into the vehicle and backing out to run down (3 blocks) to pick up 'milk and bread', like our neighbours do !! 

doug c 



That is what a bike trailer is for!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

There is no such thing as a garage that is to big. I can always fill it with more junk 
AMEN!


----------

